# Help....ran out of Gonal for injection tonight!!!



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Ladies......I need your help.  Just done my injection for tonight but only had half the dose of Gonal F left!!! I have my first scan tomo so can get more but I'm panicking as only half the dose tonight! 

Somehow they didn't work it out right and I never checked as thought must be right......Help!?!
X


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi SS. Not sure if this applies to you but I had the same problem the night before I took my Ovidrel i.e. 3 days before EC which was on the 9th of this month. I spoke to my nurse about it and she told me not to panic as my eggs were almost ready for collection so it didn't make any difference!

Didn't your clinic give you a number to ring in emergencies like this? Would be good to talk to a professional about it for your own peace of mind.......


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Hoping..... I didn't think to check as assumed they had dosage right, I had to take 225 but only had 110

I'm there in the morning for a 10am appt but I can't help but worry.

I was on just 37.5 for IUI and that worked, but I can't help panic x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Honestly speaking hun, if this is your very first scan after starting on Gonal F then i wouldn't worry too much coz they can always increase your dose tomorrow, if needed. I was on menopur this time round and went from 175 to 475 in my first week!! I was short by almost 150 on my last day and it didn't seem to bother my nurse at all  

Also, I had to tell my nurses every week if i had enough meds or not!! Ridiculous, considering the amout of money we have to pay for the treatment.........


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Hun.....that helps a little. I know I'll still worry, as I'm sure we all would. I even tried working the dosage out yesterday and thought yep, all fine!!x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi SS it was the same for me...I was short 37.5 on last dose and nurse said not to worry about it. 
xxA


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you ladies......you have all helped settle my mind.....a little bit! 

I'm now thinking bed and sleep and st worrying.....if possible!,

 xx


----------

